

European-Canadian Free Trade Agreement Documents - jk4930
https://netzpolitik.org/2014/comprehensive-economic-and-trade-agreement-were-publishing-the-full-set-of-secret-ceta-documents/

======
walterbell
ComputerWorld UK is summarizing TTIP news, a live blog of the slow but steady
transition from nation state to corporate lawsuits. The first tier of
governance will be done by lawsuit and whatever is left can be done by
national governments.

There are implications for all startups: should your incumbent competitor be
granted the ability to sue a national government and influence your ability to
compete in a geographical market?

A single lawsuit can affect multiple industries, e.g. by changing insurance
requirements. For the low low price of one lawsuit, a deep-pocketed competitor
can influence multiple nation states and industries, by setting new trans-
national "legal" precedent.

[http://www.computerworlduk.com/blogs/open-enterprise/ttip-
up...](http://www.computerworlduk.com/blogs/open-enterprise/ttip-updates--the-
glyn-moody-blogs-3569438/)

 _" However, one thing we have learned is that those behind unbalanced laws
like SOPA and treaties like ACTA, never give up. If they fail with one, they
just try again with another. And so it turns out in the wake of ACTA's demise.
We are now witnessing exactly the same secretive approach being applied to
TTIP - the Transatlantic Trade and Investment Partnership – originally known
as TAFTA, the Transatlantic Free Trade Agreement."_

On a positive note, please share the CC-licensed A2K (Access to Knowledge)
Handbook (pdf),
[http://a2knetwork.org/handbook](http://a2knetwork.org/handbook) &
[http://a2knetwork.org/book](http://a2knetwork.org/book)

 _" Access to Knowledge (A2K) is the umbrella term for a movement that aims to
create more equitable public access to the products of human culture and
learning. The ultimate objective of the movement is to create a world in which
educational and cultural works are accessible to all, and in which consumers
and creators alike participate in a vibrant ecosystem of innovation and
creativity."_

------
xemoka
Leaked the day that FIPA (the Canada-China trade deal) gets ratified by Prime
minister Harper [1].

[http://www.vancouverobserver.com/news/harper-oks-
potentially...](http://www.vancouverobserver.com/news/harper-oks-potentially-
unconstitutional-china-canada-fipa-deal-coming-force-october-1)

~~~
josho
Why is this not being reported by any of our national news outlets! Instead
I'm fed the latest drivel on rob ford.

~~~
mmphosis
[http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-china-investment-
trea...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/canada-china-investment-treaty-to-
come-into-force-oct-1-1.2764075)

[http://www.ctvnews.ca/business/canada-ratifies-investment-
de...](http://www.ctvnews.ca/business/canada-ratifies-investment-deal-with-
china-despite-misgivings-1.2004295)

[http://www.leadnow.ca/stop-fipa/](http://www.leadnow.ca/stop-fipa/)

~~~
josho
Wow. I checked CBC, CCTV, and globe and mail myself before commenting and
didn't see anything.

After your comment I double checked and saw it buried at the bottom of the
politics page.

Sadly, the CBC doesn't provide any insight except for the usual quotes from
political parties. CTV is marginally better. But the real question is where do
you go for real journalism in this country?

~~~
mmphosis
"Real" journalism is difficult to find. Maybe look locally, internationally,
and places that you've not been before.

[http://thetyee.ca/](http://thetyee.ca/)

[http://www.democracynow.org/](http://www.democracynow.org/)

[http://rt.com/](http://rt.com/)

[http://english.aljazeera.net/](http://english.aljazeera.net/)

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/](http://www.guardian.co.uk/)

[http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/](http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/)

[http://dissidentvoice.org/](http://dissidentvoice.org/)

Some excellent journalists have moved from CBC to Al Jazeera. And, I note that
many former American news anchors can be found on RT. Please do your own
research, and take everything with a grain of salt.

Let me know what you find out.

------
grossemarde
Leaked more than a month ago in Germany by Tagesschau
[http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/ceta-101.html](http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/ceta-101.html)

~~~
jk4930
But incomplete. And they reduced the number of the available documents.

------
uokyas
What does that mean to DRM laws, and Patent laws in the EU. What does trade
have to do with those laws?? Every country in EU needs to enforce it? Has it
come to that already?

~~~
walterbell
More info here, [http://stopttip.net/data-security-internet-
freedom/](http://stopttip.net/data-security-internet-freedom/)

------
walterbell
This story was pushed off the front page by three stories that had steadily
declined to page 4 over several hours, then suddenly jumped to the front page
in 5 minutes.

[http://hnrankings.info/8311860,8312295,8312249,8312411/](http://hnrankings.info/8311860,8312295,8312249,8312411/)

    
    
      #162 -> #25   Server Migration with Zero Downtime
      #135 -> #11   Show HN: Pup – A command line HTML parser
      #127 -> #23   The Impossible Star
    

Edit: HN moderator response in this thread,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8313505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8313505)

